# antibiotics/eye infection



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

poor django has a horrible eye infection. there's a puffy ring about 1/8" around his eye, on the eyelid that's puffy and red. it looks like someone drew a big circle around his eye. 

he's on eye drops that are antibiotics and an oral, simplicef. the pills are killing his system. he's constipated for 2 days, won't eat. i talked to the vet and he suggested taking him off it for 2 days and then putting him back on it, the pills make most dogs queezy. i also give him pepcid every day. won't go near yogurt.

this antibiotic was just approved for skin infections so hopefully it will clear up his eye but in the meantime, poor guy is out of wack!

i think the eye infection started with crusties that formed on the outer lid that over time got yeasty and infected. i am always cleaning his eyes on a daily basis, sometimes 3x a day. does anyone out there use any kind of eye wipe? i bought some but they said to keep the wipes away from the eye. i use a soft wet cloth to soften the crusties but would love something that's disposable.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I uses these on the boys.

http://www.jbpet.com/searchresult.aspx?deptidfilter=0&searchphrase=eye+cleansing+pads

I bet all the drugs he has been on for the past year(s) for his addison has done a number with his system. If he won't take yogurt, could you pop him a tiny acidophilus pill maybe wrapped in a bit of turkey or cheese? this is what a canine nutritionist has suggested for the boys (sabine who has been talked about on here) They are tiny and now I actually just put it whole in their food without wrapping it anything and they eat it with everything else. Might help.

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/p-5403-schiff-acidophilus-caps-milkfree-100-tablets

If your interested in consulting a nutritionist I can send you the info. She is very knowledgable with ailments and disorders and may be able to help you build Django's immune system back up through nutrition from everything he has been through.

feel better soon Django


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i'd love the info on the nutritionist. i'm checking into one here as well. thanks for your input.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sent you a PM.


----------



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

Our little Button has the same eye issue you discribed ... can you tell me what finally worked?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I use Bausch and Lomb Advanced eye relief, eye wash. for all of my dogs, you can use it to soak the eye crusties and it is ok to get in the eye. My Shih Tzu had serious eye problems and so does my Lhasa, the eye specialist and NC State Vet school told me to use it instead of water. Its cheap and works great. I use several cotton wipes with it as I was told to change them often and never use the same one on the opposite eye.


----------

